# Senior Games in St. George Ut



## jackcoul (Dec 10, 2011)

Any one here going to the Huntsman World Senior Games in St. George Ut
this October for the mountain bike race? I'm going and looking for some one to ride some of the other trails in the area. This will be my 3rd year to ride and it is a lot of fun. I'm 78 and I think a pretty fair rider. I ride 3 to 4 times a week for 3 to 4hr rides so I'm in pretty good shape for an old fart, just so you have an idea of my riding level. If you are going let me know and maybe we can meet up before or after the race day's.

Jack Coul


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm not making it this year, but I will be back again next year. This is such a remarkable and uplifting event. I always feel good after riding in this event. I highly recommend it for anyone over 50.


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

This is the first I heard of the these games. Sounds like fun. I think I'll look into it closely for next year. Is it always in St. George?


----------



## jackcoul (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes always in St. George and pretty much the same course each year. The mountain bike event consists of an up hill timed race followed by a timed down hill race, then the next day a cross country race. Usually around 150 to 200 racers. Look up Huntsman World Senior games, lots of fun and great people.
Jack


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

Jack, I don't know where you live, but if I am anywhere close, I would ride with you anytime. I'm a young'n in your book (67,) probably won't make St. George, but I'm behind you all the way! Good luck kicking ass.


----------



## jackcoul (Dec 10, 2011)

I live in Mendocino, north coast of California. If you ever this way let me know I would love to show you our trails, about 150 miles in the redwoods.


----------

